# Pearl Gouramis



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone had any success breeding Pearl Gouramis? I have 4 of them in my 220 gallon tank...3 males and one female...the males are very coloured up and the female just minds her own business...just wondering what process you chose to get them to breed...if I do it I will transfer to much smaller tank


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a pair breed in a tall 20 gal. Had a small sponge filter, no heater, some duckweed on the top. I only noticed that it happened because the female was cowering in the far corner due to the male protecting the nest. I took her out and left the male to look after the babies until I noticed the numbers began to diminish. Ended up with about 20 offspring. Sorry, not very scientific, it just happened despite my neglect.


----------

